# S.O.B'S Beware Away



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

It has been sent.....the S.O.B.'s target will now feel our wrath....prepare for for mass destruction our American victim.:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

We ain't scared.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

:tpd:


Took Long enough...hope it makes it before Christmas......J?K!!!





Shawn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Run for the borders :mn


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

looks weak...


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> We ain't scared.





ssutton219 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Took Long enough...hope it makes it before Christmas......J?K!!!
> 
> Shawn





ramblinsmoke said:


> looks weak...


http://www.freesmileys.org:ss :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i notice all the comments are from ppl who have not felt the wrath......YET:r



i take that u got my stuff dave?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

It's taken so long that I'm struggling to stay awake. Are Canadians always this slow?

Hahahahahahaha

:r


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see the damage.
:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> i notice all the comments are from ppl who have not felt the wrath......YET:r
> 
> i take that u got my stuff dave?


:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DBall said:


> It's taken so long that I'm struggling to stay awake. Are Canadians always this slow?
> 
> Hahahahahahaha
> 
> :r


Hummmm......show up for Shaggy's trophy-dor herf and see


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

2 threads for 1 bomb............................talk about overkill :BS


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> 2 threads for 1 bomb............................talk about overkill :BS


:tg:tg:r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> 2 threads for 1 bomb............................talk about overkill :BS


this one is soooo big we may have to start another thread too :r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

ssutton219 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Took Long enough...hope it makes it before Christmas......J?K!!!
> 
> Shawn





DBall said:


> It's taken so long that I'm struggling to stay awake. Are Canadians always this slow?
> 
> Hahahahahahaha
> 
> :r


What's the matter with you people!!! If aged cigars are so much better than young ones, just imagine what an aged bomb will do!!! :mn :hn

:ss


----------



## kurly (May 30, 2007)

hahahaha nice 1 dave... 

no one's safe when you are back on land.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

After converting your Canadian bomb into American units, I don't think anyone down here has much to worry about


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

actually....our canadian 'units' are more than ur yankee 'units'.....:r

so for every stick we send u get 1.1 stick when it gets there


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

This is going to be good!!!
o


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Hopefully this is hovering over the target in stealth mode soon!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

this still open and not landed yet.............................Dave you going for a record?


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Holy crap, I think I've seen 2 birthdays waiting to see who this one hits!


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Relax guys, there was so much build up for this one whoever got killed is probably still digging out. Then there's always making funeral arrangements for family that took collateral damaged. :ss


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Dang Candadians sure talk alot.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

The land of the free and the home of the brave, but patient you are not!!! Don't worry when this S.O.B. Bomb lands you will know!! :hn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> The land of the free and the home of the brave, but patient you are not!!! Don't worry when this S.O.B. Bomb lands you will know!! :hn


:tpd::mn:mn:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> this still open and not landed yet.............................Dave you going for a record?


If those damn Mounties got this one:c:c I'll take it out on the Mounties that ride with us this winter on their patrols :bx:bx


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> If those damn Mounties got this one:c:c I'll take it out on the Mounties that ride with us this winter on their patrols :bx:bx


mounties......................right!


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Remember there is a holiday or something. What is it again? Thanksgiving?Black Friday?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


>


:hn:hn:hn:hn:hn:hn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

new rule....dave isnt allowed to touch the boomy things anymore.....:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> new rule....dave isnt allowed to touch the boomy things anymore.....:r


u know he's old, he probably forgot to send it off:r:r:r(he's going2get me4that)


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> u know he's old, he probably forgot to send it off:r:r:r(he's going2get me4that)


your both gonna get it


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> u know he's old, he probably forgot to send it off:r:r:r(he's going2get me4that)


:r:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

shaggy said:


> new rule....dave isnt allowed to touch the boomy things anymore.....:r


Oh no,he didn't forget....:hn
I have separate pictures of the evidence too...


----------

